# springfield 10mm



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone have a Springfield 1911 in 10mm. I know they make the "Omega" and I think they make at least one more kind...maybe? anyway does anyone have a 10mm Springfield 1911 or has shot one, and how do they like it? how does it shoot? and would you recommend one? any problems?

its would be pretty much a range toy, and maybe carried when in the woods.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have shot a Colt 10mm it worked very well the owner never said he had any problems. I was hitting what I was aiming at. With that said you should like it if you get one. I am saving up to buy a Glock 20. It is a personal preference I just like Glocks better than the 1911 design.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I am uncertian of any Springers being made in 10mm but I have a Dan Wesson RZ10 and really like it. I would like an other DW 1911 in a bobtail but don't have any $$$ yet.
Ray


----------

